# Veteran's Day Sale from BMR Fabrication (15% OFF ALL Items)



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

BMR Fabrication is proud to say that BMR products are Made In The USA. We are thankful that we live in a free country and we are appreciative of the sacrifices and efforts that our American military personnel have made for all of us.

To honor their dedication to the American way, BMR Fabrication will be having a 15% OFF Sale on most items until November 16th. 

In addition, BMR Fabrication will offer an additional 10% OFF to all active military personnel. That’s 25% OFF as our way of saying thank you for protecting our Freedom!!!

Same day shipping!!! Parts are in stock and ready to ship! Driveshafts, half shafts, and steering rack kits are not included in the sale. All other BMR items can be purchased at 15% OFF. Sale applies to both red items and black hammertone items!

Product can be ordered at the sale price from any of our authorized warehouse distributors. Here is a link to a list of our distributors :
BMR Fabrication Inc.

Product can also be ordered directly from BMR Fabrication by calling (813) 986-9302 or you can order online at:
BMR Fabrication, INC.

Thanks to all Veterans from everyone at BMR and God Bless America!!
__________________


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Sale is ending today at 6pm est. Don't miss out!!!!!


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Our veterans day sale is officially over. Thank you to everyone that helped make the sale a huge success.


----------

